# Fake 1euro coins



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please be careful when receiving change whilst shopping. Egyptian pound coins which are much like a one euro coin are in circulation here at the moment and being given as change in the Paphos area. The coin is only worth about 12 cents

Worth checking any change you are given straight away.

The coin is only worth about 12 cents


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Please be careful when receiving change whilst shopping. Egyptian pound coins which are much like a one euro coin are in circulation here at the moment and being given as change in the Paphos area. The coin is only worth about 12 cents
> 
> Worth checking any change you are given straight away.
> 
> The coin is only worth about 12 cents


Someone slipped one to me about a 6 weeks ago, they are uncannily like a Euro.!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the heads-up, I didn't know that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes they are very much alike and I have passed over an Egyptian pound in mistake whilst in Spain.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

For reference:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bumping up as these coins are still doing the rounds.
Check your change carefully.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Bumping up as these coins are still doing the rounds.
> Check your change carefully.




Strangely enough I found a euro in my purse yesterday


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

If I get one I'll be keeping it - I love anything Egyptain lol but if i get more than one I'll soon be returning them, so thanks for the warning!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Strangely enough I found a euro in my purse yesterday


MaidenScotland is winning


----------

